

Hotkeys for Hacker News - daleharvey
http://blog.dtrejo.com/hotkeys-for-hacker-news

======
Emore
Splendid, thanks a lot!

I would seriously pay for a universal plugin that lets me browse everything
with j/k.

~~~
steveklabnik
Check out vimperator/vimium.

------
cool-RR
Can you please cancel the H button? I don't see how it's necessary.

~~~
DTrejo
Hey cool-RR, I don't believe I added a hotkey for the H button? What is it
doing?

~~~
cool-RR
Not a hotkey, the button near the omnibar.

------
wwortiz
I'd be interested in the source so I could mess around with it but can't seem
to find a link to it

Are you (DTrejo) planning on putting a source up?

~~~
DTrejo
Hey wwortiz, if you'd like to browse the source right away, you can do this:
be on HN, right click > inspect element > scripts > chrome-
extension://gobbledygook/hnkeys.js

I was thinking about putting it on github, but I haven't gotten around to it
yet.

~~~
wwortiz
Cool, github would be great too, since I've never messed with chrome
extensions I was more interested in how everything works together.

~~~
DTrejo
I've just posted the source: <http://github.com/DTrejo/HN-Hotkeys>

------
avar
This is great, one thing I could use would be keys to move between different
top-level replies on a comment page. Maybe p/n for prev/next ?

I've also found a bug, if I go to "threads" I can't move up past the third
topmost top-level comment I've posted using the "k" key.

~~~
tgandrews
Great extension.

I really agree jumping between top level comments. Having to go through a
whole branch of replies is a little frustrating.

------
dejv
I would like to see possibility to open the link not just comments.

------
js4all
Great, thanks.

------
alexkay
Alternatively, you can use <http://vimium.github.com/> which is Vimperator for
Chromium.

~~~
barkmadley
vimium is pretty awesome for most websites. I have three exceptions which I
would hope that at least one would become default exceptions.

http"star"://wave.google.com/"star"

http"star"://mail.google.com/"star"

http"star"://www.feedly.com/"star"

the problem with wave (and potentially other faux textareas) is that when
editing, vimium doesn't automatically go into insert mode, so when i first
tried to type in wave, i reloaded the page and opened 1 previously closed tab
and 1 new tab.

